# Votex kit + Magnaflow



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Installed the magnaflow yesterday:
Ordered from hottexhaust.com with coupon code Fordtruck8. Paid 423.xx shipped. 

Took a long while to get the exhaust due to some shipping problem @ magnaflow (according to the guy at hottexhaust)
For those of you who have Votex rear's on your rabbits please be forewarned it will not end well for you.
The magnaflow exhaust it's self went on without a hiccup. 
Noise is fantastic from the outside, and just fine from the inside.
Very loud between 1500-2500 RPM so for freeway speeds this may not be optimal for most.
Votex kit users: This will melt the paint right off your rear defuser. DO NOT underestimate the power of heated exhaust fumes vs paint. 
Lovin' the exhaust. Hatin' the paint melt








I'll post pics later when I get home and cry to myself.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Votex kit + Magnaflow (trastrim)*

Sucks man. Sorry. Time to rivet on a heat shield......for that 'race look'.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Votex kit + Magnaflow (trastrim)*

This is the first time I've read about the paint coming off of the rear valence. I'm getting mine painted this week... Post a pic of the paint so we can see how the magnaflow sits in relation to the paint.
Any drone with the magnaflow? Was it easy to install?
Have some







s


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Votex kit + Magnaflow (sagerabbit)*

I'm okay with it to be honest.I just picked up a GTI rear valance from a guy on the classifieds. I'll replace it when that arrives.
I'll trya nd get a pic up today.
There is a slight drone @ 55-60MPH but above 70 there's nothing but smooth sailing.
80MPH in 5th gear is practically silent.
However...it is loud inside. Everyone that's driven/ridden in it comments on that.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Votex kit + Magnaflow (trastrim)*

Just louder than what most expect true.....but quiet still. I hear the drone at 2300-25/2600.......then again near 3000 but nowhere else. Meaning its "quiet" in other ranges.
Non car people might have a problem with the noise. They dont need to ride in the car then.


_Modified by SilverTREK at 2:44 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Votex kit + Magnaflow (SilverTREK)*

i have a vortex kit and dude im telling you your gunna want to extend the piping asap....i waited almost a month thinking nothing was going to happen worse than it was an i melted the complete underside of my valance...then got some stainless pipe and welded a 3 inch piece in between the last hangar and tips....now no problems at all....just a forewarning...plus i think it looks better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is just some of the damage.... 


_Modified by whiterabbit07 at 1:48 PM 5-15-2008_


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Votex kit + Magnaflow (whiterabbit07)*

Mine looks worse than that already








I have a GTI rear bumper coming on Saturday so I should be okay. 
Yours looks real nice though amigo, Well done.


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Votex kit + Magnaflow (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_ 
Yours looks real nice though amigo, Well done.

GraCiaS


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Votex kit + Magnaflow (whiterabbit07)*

dam that sucks to see, i have no problems with my ghl clearing the votex rear


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Erik, do you have any problems with 2nd gear grinding slightly under heavy acceleration from 1st to 2nd? Shifting roughly around 6K
Mine's being doing it more frequently since adding the exhaust.


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (trastrim)*

Why are you waiting till 6k to shift?


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*

Why...not...?
The question I have really is would one of the VF Engineering engine mounts help with that?
It has something to do with the RPM Hang or the engine being under load I know that much.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (trastrim)*

yeah i redline mine alot latly since i have added the magnaflow, sounds so sick.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (SilverTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverTREK* »_Why are you waiting till 6k to shift?


what he said, i can honestly say that except for the dyno and maybe a couple tmes at the track, my car doesn't go above 6k, heck 5500 for that matter, after 5k you can feel it stop pulling.
but i can say no to the grinding, befoe and after the mount, i never really had any issues


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

Mine will grind into reverse sometimes unless I put it in really slowly. I'm not sure what it is about my transmission but it sure doesn't like neutral -> reverse, 1st -> 2nd.
:/


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

no grinding at all here....and i def feel my car pull all the way to 6500...everyone around me says the same....guess its revo ftw!!! ....


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

grinding from neutral to reverse has to do with the synchro's meshing, blah, blah, blah. In a nutshell, things work better when you shift from 1st to reverse instead of N to R. Try it!


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_

what he said, i can honestly say that except for the dyno and maybe a couple tmes at the track, my car doesn't go above 6k, heck 5500 for that matter, after 5k you can feel it stop pulling.
but i can say no to the grinding, befoe and after the mount, i never really had any issues

Totally agree. Its a huge drop off in power that makes it pointless to wait to 6k to shift....Oh by the way Erik04...I saw you driving around Newark a few weeks ago...dear god your exhaust sounds amazing I almost died....you inspired my next project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (car looks good too!)


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Votex kit + Magnaflow (whiterabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiterabbit07* »_i have a vortex kit and dude im telling you your gunna want to extend the piping asap....i waited almost a month thinking nothing was going to happen worse than it was an i melted the complete underside of my valance...then got some stainless pipe and welded a 3 inch piece in between the last hangar and tips....now no problems at all....just a forewarning...plus i think it looks better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is just some of the damage.... 

_Modified by whiterabbit07 at 1:48 PM 5-15-2008_
 

Next time I hear the word "Vortex" used with the word "Kit" I'm jumping off a bridge


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

lol typo...VOTEX


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (whiterabbit07)*

For those of you who are interested in the damage / the fix...
Damage:
























My resolution:
































Undershot of the exhaust:









And the video of the noiseseses
Idle/Rev
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeB4DLRrils
Driveby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXpm9WxpNgw


_Modified by trastrim at 7:12 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (BlackRabbit34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit34* »_
Totally agree. Its a huge drop off in power that makes it pointless to wait to 6k to shift....Oh by the way Erik04...I saw you driving around Newark a few weeks ago...dear god your exhaust sounds amazing I almost died....you inspired my next project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (car looks good too!)

haha thanks


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

i got to say, the mud flaps have to go or somthing


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

I need the mudflaps...besides I kinda like 'em



























_Modified by trastrim at 5:33 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (trastrim)*

great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

no me thinks now that you should have gotten the r32 hah ha ha 
but rreally i guess you do need them


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (cbrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbrabbit* »_great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks








I got plenty more where that came from.
















There are some videos of it up on youtube but I can't be bothered to find the links


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (trastrim)*

hope you have a skid plate


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

No, I don't.
The terrain I'm on is soft enough not to warrant one...or at least I'd hope. It's mostly sandy mud.
Not a bad idea though. I think the next rallyx will be the rabbits last. I need a beater....


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm surprised you haven't melted any plastic on your rear valence, I've been running my exhaust for all of 50 km now and its given my stock valence a little bit of a steam bath. I'm gonna look into having the tips brought out an inch. Sounds damn good though; the videos don't sound anything like it does in person.


----------



## cbrabbit (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

i don't have the votex kit, just the stock bumper and it is starting to melt pretty bad, i am gonna try and mess with the hangers so it sets a little lower


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (trastrim)*

I like em man, where it snow you get all kinda rocks so having them saves paint. I wish more people had them including truck.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

UPDATE: Fired up a torch today and bent my rear hanger. Now have better clearance for the tips and thus no more melting. Woot.


----------



## rydog90 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (david8814)*

will i have a problem with the magnaflow exhaust if i have a painted regular rear bumper


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (rydog90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rydog90* »_will i have a problem with the magnaflow exhaust if i have a painted regular rear bumper

...its gonna melt.
if that's a problem for you then yes.


----------



## rydog90 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

did you put a heat shield on you bumper?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

i have a GTI painted lower with a Magnaflow as well. The bumper shows signs of melting, the cut out part thats facing the ground. I was looking for a heat shied but no one makes one so nuts to that. Besides, you cant even see the melted platic unless you look under the car. I like the idea of bending the hanger. Need to do it soon, the exhaust is bouncing off my sturn subframe brace.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

cut some sheet metal and drill it on


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_cut some sheet metal and drill it on


Check this out I might do this for my TT exhaust that I will soon be installing ! 
http://www.bewbews.com/2008/05...stall
Obviously I wont be screwing any sheetmetal to the bumper facing out, just that inside area !


----------



## rydog90 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (DasBlackHare)*

fo shoo, definitely doing that for my magnaflow


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (rydog90)*

Sorry to bump another old thread, but my magnaflow exhaust is starting to melt my (stock rabbit) lower valence as well. Anyone have any luck working with Magnaflow to resolve this? It seems like it's just generally in too far for everyone. It seems like a measurement gaf on Magnaflow's kit shouldn't be my responsibility to have fixed.
--Matt


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (mattkosem)*

I never tried, just traded it for an STI...doubt you'll have much luck, probably better off just taking it to an exhaust shop to extend it 1-2"


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_I never tried, just traded it for an STI...doubt you'll have much luck, probably better off just taking it to an exhaust shop to extend it 1-2"

That's exactly what I did. Magnaflow was no help at all. It actually took closer to 3" to get it to the location previously occupied by the stock tips. It's better now.
I'll definitely not be ordering any Magnaflow exhausts in the future though. This one left me with a bad impression of their products. The tone is pretty nice, but the drone is a little obnoxious even with an additional resonator. Fortunately, it's easy enough to pick a different gear at any given cruising speed to avoid it and it was only $423. I may replace that muffler with a Borla or Dynomax at some point though, since it seems to be the main culprit.
Lesson learned: Don't cheap out on your exhaust. $200 in savings isn't enough for the fitment and drone headaches.
--Matt


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a custom exhaust done while still running the rabbit bumper, switched to the GTI, melting followed, riveted on a heat shield aka flat black painted sheet metal thats tucked away and not noticeable.


----------



## mattkosem (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

It was actually the stock rabbit bumper, not even a GTI bumper.
I traded the car in for a GTI this past weekend though. Much happier now








--Matt


----------



## Still_Dubbin (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (trastrim)*

Can you send me some pic of the front and back lips


----------



## Still_Dubbin (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (rydog90)*

Sorry and Price


----------



## Still_Dubbin (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Did not read your post so I'm asking you would you like to sell the rear lower bumper you removed


----------

